# WEAR story of monster Yellow River Catfish



## BentStraight (Dec 27, 2008)

http://www.weartv.com/newsroom/top_stories/videos/wear_vid_25015.shtml

A Milton man has a tale to tell over his huge catch.

Paul Mitchem caught this 62 pound catfish while he was fishing on the Yellow River on Friday .

He didn't know until after he cleaned it that it would qualify for a new Florida record. The former state record is 55 pounds also from the Yellow River. 

If you have news or weather pictures to share, click on the See It. Shoot It. Send It. button. 
*Saturday, September 8 2012, 09:13 PM CDT*



​


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

It amazes me the size catfish that come out of the yellow river, there must be some deep holes somewhere. It always seemed pretty shallow to me.


----------



## BentStraight (Dec 27, 2008)

The last couple miles of river near the bay have some 25'+ holes on some of the bends.:thumbup1:


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

U don't need deep holes to hold big fish, my biggest fish come from less than 10 feet ofwater.

With out pictures it really is just. Another fish story. Many people catch these big flatheads and think they are bigger than what they are. In a picture a 35lber can look 60lbs.


----------



## Spoolin Up (May 3, 2011)

Definite long arm. Pic on channel 3


----------



## Spoolin Up (May 3, 2011)

Here it is cathunter what u think


----------



## drifterfisher (Oct 9, 2009)

Kinda hard to long arm something a foot or so above your head...I thought maybe an angled shot,but from looking at the house behind him I say its a straight on pic.And look at the size of the mouth where his hand is resting...more than twice the width of his hand.Damn big fish for sure.


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

Okay, now u got my attention that is a nice flathead. Florida is turning into a awesome flathead state. Remember flatheads didn't show up in florida untill the early 80S, now we are starting to see big flatheads in steady numbers showing up.

It won't be long until 100lbers start showing up and 60s are common. Florida is a bit behind but I think we will soon be top 10 for flathead waters in the US.


----------



## Spoolin Up (May 3, 2011)

Def is a big azz fish


----------



## Johntravis89 (Aug 21, 2012)

That's all of 60 pounds. No doubt. Very nice fish


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

Where did you find that picture saintsfan? id like to read more about this story besides the wear news feed, that guy actually looks over 60lbs.


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

thanx for the picture brett here is another photo of the 62lber from yellow river


----------

